
Kayak Will Compete Directly with Expedia by Launching New Hotel Booking Option - mjfern
http://emoney.allthingsd.com/20110314/kayak-will-now-compete-directly-with-expedia-by-launching-new-hotel-booking-option/
======
alexjawad
Kayak, likely still feeling some pressure from the ITA-Google deal and
increasingly upcoming competition, has to come up with something new so it
makes perfect sense. Besides, hotel bookings make much more money than just
referrals.

